# grilling red snapper on wood planks



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

not so much a recipe as a technique:
soak cedar planks in water for a few hours
place on grill at medium heat (350-400)
brush fish with melted butter and your favorite seasoning
(I used Weber seafood seasoning)
place fish on planks
cook until golden brown and flaky (should just about fall apart)

Today was my first attempt at grilling any type of fish. The planks gave the meat a hint of smoky flavor that was just awesome! I cooked throats directly on the grill as well. Tomorrow there will be fish taco leftovers!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/05/15/find-out-how-to-cut-carcinogens-out-of-your-grilling/


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

for a slightly different variation, try slicing oranges or lemons and place them on the plank under the fish. We prefer the oranges but the light citrus flavor is nice too


----------

